# Carved Aluminum Plating Choices



## Ed McDonnell (May 11, 2014)

No, I'm not going to be plating the carved aluminum tubes.  Although that's something on my "want to try" list for later.  I made the tubes loose fit for the components.  There are all sorts of advantages in doing this.  One of them is you can try different plating options before using the glue to commit to one for life.

Here's a pictures of the same tubes with three different plating options.  Chrome, Gold and Gunmetal (top to bottom (in alphabetical order)).  The parts are just loosely inserted so don't look too close or you'll see some gaps at the cap finial where the clip tension holds it out of the tube a bit.







Which (if any) do you like?  If you don't like any of them, let me know that too (as well as what you think a good alternative would be).

Ed


----------



## stonepecker (May 11, 2014)

With the kit you have pictured........I like both the chrome and gunmetal.
I can see the gold being a big seller.  But not something I would choose personally.

I would guess that with each pen kit......the plating would be open to each persons choice.


----------



## toddlajoie (May 11, 2014)

If it were up to me, chrome or Gunmetal look WAY better than the gold, but I can see where others would disagree, all 2 are FANTASTIC!!


----------



## Edward Cypher (May 11, 2014)

I like the gold for the contrast!


----------



## ChrisN (May 11, 2014)

My vote would be for the gold or gunmetal, in that order. Chrome doesn't have enough contrast, IMO.

Edit: BTW, I would choose more durable platings: TI gold or Black TI.


----------



## JTisher (May 11, 2014)

Personally I like the gun metal. 
The big question is will you dye the tubes when they're anodized? a slight black tint and the chrome would look beautiful. Just my two cents.

   Joe


----------



## mark james (May 11, 2014)

I'm with Ed - I like the contrast and like the gold.  But all 3 are beautiful!


----------



## TimS124 (May 12, 2014)

The gold does not look good - too much contrast between the fittings and the carving.  The carving is where the focal point should be...the fittings should just "disappear" (so the less contrast, the better).

Gun metal looks a bit nicer than the chrome only because chrome is so common (so anything that's not chrome is "nicer").


----------



## Donovan (May 12, 2014)

The gold for me too

Donovan


----------



## Hendu3270 (May 12, 2014)

Chrome definitely. Interesting idea!


----------



## gbpens (May 12, 2014)

Gold first, gunmetal second. The chrome just blends in to much.


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 12, 2014)

Drop the kits and machine something in bronze. Goes real well with aluminum.


----------



## PR_Princess (May 12, 2014)

All three are lovely, but from the photos my personal preference would be the gunmetal (I think). :redface:

But if you happen to get black chrome fittings or gave the Al a finish, I reserve the right to change my mind (again)!


----------



## Ed McDonnell (May 12, 2014)

Thanks for all the comments / opinions.  

I've looked at the combinations about a dozen times today and each time I like a different look.  It's funny how the community is all over the place on plating choice as well.  For those who want me to consider other choices, I'm hanging Virage hardware on the pen, so the plating choices are gold, chrome and gun metal.  Other platings aren't an option.

This brings me to Bruce's suggestion to make my own components.  I could do that, but this project was supposed to be something quick and easy to give me a break from working on some new kitless designs that were giving me a beating last week.  I needed a break and carving a couple of "kit" tubes fit the bill.  With the small success here, I almost completely forgot all the big failures from last week.

I won't be anodizing these.  I'm actually curious to see how the untreated aluminum wears over time.  I'll use this as my carry pen until I misplace it somewhere in my truck or office.  Assuming I can find it a year from now I'll post before and after pictures to see how the aluminum held up.  I may also buff up one of the aluminum rod leftovers and stick it away in a sealed container to give me a third point of comparison a year from now.

Ed


----------



## rhall_8 (May 12, 2014)

I prefer the chrome. Sweet design by the way!


----------



## Haynie (May 12, 2014)

Love the last one.


----------



## thebillofwrites (May 12, 2014)

I like the Gunmetal...then Gold...then Chrome.

Nice work!!!

Bill


----------



## thewishman (May 12, 2014)

I don't like gold. I really like this one in gold!


----------



## mark james (May 12, 2014)

ok...  if its necessary... i'll help to beta test one (gold, pleeeze gold)!

Truly, I think your plan is great!  Check it out.

I really think what you have done in all three is excellent and no real issue with each - It's now a matter of individual preference.  And as the thread looks...  each plating has its following.

EXCELLENT INSPIRATION!




parklandturner said:


> Thanks for all the comments / opinions.
> 
> I've looked at the combinations about a dozen times today and each time I like a different look.  It's funny how the community is all over the place on plating choice as well.  For those who want me to consider other choices, I'm hanging Virage hardware on the pen, so the plating choices are gold, chrome and gun metal.  Other platings aren't an option.
> 
> ...


----------



## TimS124 (May 13, 2014)

If you don't seal/coat/cover the raw aluminum in your carry/sample pen, please let us know how long before it leaves black marks on your fingers.  The surface should oxidize over time but unlike iron, which flakes and changes color when it oxidizes, aluminum looks like....aluminum.  But touching it lets the oxidation rub off as a black stain (much like the orange stain that rust leaves when you handle a rusty piece of iron).

A thin coat of a sturdy finish should seal the aluminum and prevent that...

Stanley experimented with aluminum for some of their hand planes fro about 1925-35, the planes had a reputation for leaving "skid marks" on the wood they were used on (caused by the oxidized sole rubbing off on the freshly planed wood).

You may be using an alloy that's less prone to oxidizing...would love to hear how it works out long term.  Looks really cool!


----------



## Janster (May 14, 2014)

..have you tried mixing the upper and lower barrels, may be a sweet combination therein. I like them all w/GM the best! Nice work! We're these done w/CNC equipment? It would be easier to make choices if the pictures were presented w/o the reflection, at least it would be for me. ..... Be well......Jan


----------



## BSea (May 14, 2014)

BRobbins629 said:


> Drop the kits and machine something in bronze. Goes real well with aluminum.


I was thinking the same thing, just in copper.

Of the ones you show, I like the gold 1st, then gun metal, and last the chrome. In fact, I think the chrome detracts from the pen.


----------

